# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > X >  X2j

## Auld Reekie

I just found that my mtDNA haplogroup is X2j. Almost every article about X2 is about indigenous peoples of North America. It says here X2j is from North Africa. I'm just curious where about in North Africa is this found? My mtDNA goes back to Campania, Italy. I'm wondering if she could of came through N.Africa via Sicily? Or Spain? Or is it possible X2j could be left over there from the neolithic? If anybody has knowledge on this subject it would greatly help me.

----------

